# A Guide to the Puritans -- Robert Martin



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2007)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> Yes! Everyone should have this book in their library:
> 
> A Guide To The Puritans (http://cvbbs.com/inventory.php?targ...keyword=&author_keyword=&sort_by=&bookid=1145)
> 
> The guy took all the Puritan literature and indexed it by verse and topic. One of the other sections is sermons for special occasions and funerals are listed there.



Tony Reinke said (March 22, 2007):



> An excellent topical index of Puritan works appears in the appendix of Reformed Confessions Harmonized by Beeke and Ferguson (Baker). And if you check out my blog and especially the Puritan Study Series, I outline some of the most helpful and useful Puritan resources that may be a great place to start. Also there is another excellent topical index to the Puritan sermons in A Guide to the Puritans by Robert Martin (Banner of Truth). Beeke is currently converting his massive and near-exhaustive topical index into digital format but probably wont be completed for a few years. Martin's will work well until Beeke's is complete and published. Martin's topical index is helpful in showing which Puritans emphasized specific areas of study (prayer, meditation, evangelism, etc.) and will give you a good idea which Puritans will best suit your interests.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 22, 2007)

It's a great book. I actual know him. He's a great preacher. But the book is now dated and needs to be updated. There has been so much reprinted since Rev. Martin published this book.


----------

